# Crabs?



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Are there any blue crabs showing up around any piers or bridges? Thanks for info


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen them in decent numbers at the Destin Jetties while snorkeling


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

i was at ft pickens about a week ago and scooped up 25 off the jettis in a dip net. they are there no question


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

they are everywhere at pensacola beach, if you get out there early...around 7 ish you can catch as many as you want. Caught about 4 dozen in a bout an hour a couple days ago to make a big mess of gumbo. There not in a Jubilee yet but I think the Jubilee is gonna come a little early this year due to the really hot weather and little raing


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Are they just in the surf? I want to go scoop up some for my wife she loves them. I live in Navarre. Do I just walk along the beach early in the morning and get them with a net or do I need to snorkel for them? Can you keep the females with eggs? Are there any limits on how many you can get?


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

No snorkel needed, just a long scoop net because they tend to spook if you get too close and they can be pretty fast. I just walk down the beach, they are pretty easy to spot. I try to stay in water that is no more than thigh deep because it can get a little hard to move around. The limit is like 10 gallons...but if you get that many youll be ready to quit anyway. Gotta throw the females back tho...the FWC doesnt like ya keepin them.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you guys boil or steam your crabs before cleaning the meat and adding to the gumbo or just clean the meat, add raw and let it cook in the gumbo?


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have always cleaned mine first and then cooked them. It takes a good bit longer to clean them alive though. I am not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. joey. My wife is super pumped. I think we will try this Saturday for sure. I am not used to crabbing this way. Being from South Carolina we always had to go into the marshes and use chicken necks on strings. This way sounds much easier. You just walk around in the shallow water and scoop them up? Sounds pretty strait forward. How long did it take you to scoop up 4 dozen? We are thinking of bringing our two little girls.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

If I told you I was sure Id be lying haha, I just go catch them when my mom wants to make some. Ive boiled crab before and it doesnt take much so I would say she probably just adds the crabmeat raw since you bring the gumbo to a boil anyway and we always just take the crabmeat out of the legs and put the bodies in whole and let them soak up the flavor and then eat then take the meat out of them and eat after the gumbos finished


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

it took a little more than 2 hours..and it is really straight forward...just look for the dark spots in the water...there easy to spot since the sand is pretty white. the little ones would love it... i remember doing it when I was young...they may have a hard time catchin em at first or be a little spooked of the crabs but theyll probably end up having a blast


----------



## burghman (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea my kids spend most of our time at the beach searching for blue crabs. Its gotten to the point that we put the somewhat smaller ones back to grow some more. Definitely a good time for the little ones.


----------

